# fehler "non static variable"



## Guest (25. Okt 2008)

ich versuche aus einer bestehenden Klasse eine andere aufzurufen.
Dabei tritt dieser Fehler auf: non-static variable Tankinhalt cannot be referenced from a static context
was kann ich tun um den Fehler zu beheben?

gruss
helmut


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2008)

new


----------



## consch (25. Okt 2008)

Du kannst Tankinhalt static machen oder bei der Methode die die Variable aufruft das static weg...


----------



## Gast (25. Okt 2008)

es liegt alles auf public


----------



## Gast (25. Okt 2008)

hier waere der code
http://jens.nowag.de.vu/java


----------



## Gast (25. Okt 2008)

```
public void jb_tanken_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    double Menge = Double.parseDouble(jop_tankenShowInputDialog());
    Auto.tanken(Menge);
    jtf_Tankinhalt.setText(Double.toString(Auto.Tankinhalt));
  }
```


----------



## Gast (25. Okt 2008)

```
public void tanken(double Menge) {
    if (Menge > 0) {
      Tankinhalt = Tankinhalt + Menge;
      if (Tankinhalt > Tankvolumen) {
        Tankinhalt = Tankvolumen;
        getTankinhalt();
      }
    }
  }

  public double getTankinhalt() {
    return Tankinhalt;
  }
```


----------



## ARadauer (25. Okt 2008)

ok
double Menge ... variblen klein
jb_tanken_ActionPerformed .. keine unterstriche

static bedeutet, dass es die eigenschaft oder methode nur einmal gibt. für jedes objekt gleich, du kannst aus einer static methode keine klassen variable (nicht static) ansprechen

 Auto.tanken... ja welches auto? alle autos? tanken wird nicht  static sein.
ein bestimmtes auto? ja welches objekt, mit new ein neues instanzieren... und am besten nochmal in die grundlagen der objektorientierten programmierung einlesen.....


----------

